# SPS Programmieren lernen - Online Kurs - Grundlagen Profibus und Profinet



## sps4you (22 Mai 2019)

Hallo SPS-Kollegen,

ich bin hauptberuflicher SPS-Programmierer und habe, vor knapp einem Jahr, meinen eigenen SPS-Online-Kurs ins Leben gerufen.

Neben dem Grundkurs, Aufbaukurs und Visualisierung mit WinCC gibt es nun auch den Kurs "Profibus und Profinet".

Vielleicht ist das für den ein oder anderen von euch interessant.

*SPS-Grundkurs:*
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-grundkurs

*SPS-Aufbaukurs:*
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-aufbaukurs

*SPS-Visualisierung mit WinCC:
*https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-visualisierung*

SPS-Profibus und Profinet:
*https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-profibus-profinet*

Allgemeine Infoseite:
*https://www.spskurs.de

 Ich wollte einen praxisnahen Kurs erstellen, den sich auch    Auszubildende, Studenten, Schüler, etc leisten können. (29,90€ pro Kurs)    

Am Ende gibt es sogar eine Teilnahmebestätigung für die nächste  Bewerbung.


 In den Kursen arbeite ich viel mit Fischertechnik Trainingsmodellen, welche ich auch auf meiner Homepage www.sps4you.de vertreibe.


 Ich möchte gerne auch etwas zu diesem Forum  beitragen. Falls ihr   Probleme bei der Programmierung, Verdrahtung,  Fehlersuche, Auswahl, usw   von Fischertechnik-Modelle habt, könnt ihr  mich jederzeit   kontaktieren. Ich habe bereits jedes Modell programmiert  und in Betrieb   genommen. 


 Auf meinem Youtube-channel "sps4you"  gibt es einige kostenlose Inhalte   zum reinschnuppern und natürlich auch  Fischertechnik-Modelle in   Aktion.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCis...XzuMEubSF-rszQ


 Viel Erfolg und frohes Programmieren.


----------



## Vitrex (29 Mai 2019)

Hey
klingt spannend. Ich werde mir das auf jeden Fall anschauen und überlegen.
Gruß


----------



## sps4you (29 Mai 2019)

Das würde mich freuen @Vitrex. ;-)
Wenn du Fragen hast einfach melden.


----------

